# Challenge! 2x2-4x4 Relay Without Using Your Main Methods



## SirWaffle (May 30, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;5kObGpaW2GY]http://youtu.be/5kObGpaW2GY[/video]

This is a challenge I came up with. (at least I think I came up with it)

Methods I used:
Ortega (in the video it looks like lbl but it is just because the bottom layer was already permuted)
Roux
Yau

cubes: 
2x2 V-cube
3x3 Lingyun,
4x4 Shengshou

Thanks for watching!

*what your post should include

time:
Different methods:
Main methods:*

Earn a star next to your name by doing this challenge without using your main cubes!


Rankings! 

time, person, different methods, main methods

1. 49.24 *Robert-Y* Ortega, Roux, Redux *CLL, CFOP, Yau.*
2. 55.94 *stevecho816* LBL, LBL, Reduction *CLL, CFOP, Yau *
3. 1:01.59 *Hays* lbl, lbl, yau* Ortega, cfop, redux*
4. 1:03.18 *Kirjava* Ortega, CFOP, CF3L 
5. 1:05.10 *antoineccantin* lbl, lbl, redux
6. 1:08.36 *MaelSTroM* Ortega, ZZ, Yau* CLL, CFOP, K4 *
7. 1:09.34 *qqwref* lbl, columns, Yau
8. 1:14.27 *boboguy ** SS, ZZ, Redux *CLL, CFOP, Yau*
9. 1:19.072 *ottozing* Ortega, roux, K4 *?, CFOP, Yau*
10.1:25.53 *xtowncuber* roux, ortega, redux 
11. 1:28.84 *emolover * Roux, LBL, Redux *CFOP, Ortega, Yau*
12. 1:30.41 *sirwaffle* Ortega, roux yau *3/4 cll, cfop, redux*
13. 1:32.20 *angham* Ortega, zz, oblbl *cll, cfop, yau* 
14. 1:34.06 *bhargav777* lbl, cfz, redux
15. 1:35.52* Iggy * LBL, Roux, Redux
16. 1:39.01 *ben1996123* lbl, roux, yau *?, CFOP, redux*
17.1:43.88 *yuxuibbs* LBL, lazy roux, redux *ortega, CFOP, yau *
18. 1:43.90 *finngamer* FreeFOP, LBL Redux
19. 1:45.47 *CHJ* lbl, zz, yau *CLL, Cfop redux*
20.1:48.05 *username * * Ortega - Beginners - Redux *3/4 cll, CFOP, Yau* 
21.1:49.84 *KongShou *Ortega, roux, 
22. 2:37.34 *CuberzUBR* ortega, LBL, yau
23. 2:53.32 *pianocube* LBL, 8355, Redux *Ortega, CFOP ,Yau*
24. 3:06.61 *TMOY* Ortega, CFOP, redux


----------



## ben1996123 (May 30, 2013)

1:39.02

lbl roux yau
2, 20, 1:10
switching between cubes: 7 seconds lol


----------



## emolover (May 30, 2013)

Columns, LBL, Reducktion 
24.20, 8.34, 1:14.49


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 30, 2013)

I really wish I could participate but I only know one method for 4x4... I could try LBL, but I've never successfully finished the third layer using it.


----------



## qqwref (May 30, 2013)

I did five tries: (1:26.32), 1:18.54, 1:10.95, (1:09.34), 1:11.49 (best time 1:09.34, avg5 1:13.66)

My methods were LBL, Columns First, and Yau. This is pretty fun!


----------



## Username (May 30, 2013)

What about 2-5 relay? 

My time: 2:20 (I suck at ZZ redux)


----------



## SirWaffle (May 30, 2013)

@ben: I thought you would be faster at yau 

@Tyjet66:Why not learn Yau? 

@Username:I would do a 2-5 but the problem is I suck at k4 and I don't think it would be fair to use Yau twice.


----------



## stoic (May 30, 2013)

Tyjet66 said:


> I really wish I could participate but I only know one method for 4x4... I could try LBL, but I've never successfully finished the third layer using it.



Could reduce and then do different 3x3 phase maybe??


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 30, 2013)

1:16.32 Ortega, ZZ, Yau

I also did a 2-5 with different methods: 3:00.56 Ortega/ZZ/Yau/K5


----------



## uberCuber (May 30, 2013)

I'll do this once I figure out what my main 2x2 method is so I know not to use it.


----------



## KongShou (May 30, 2013)

1:49.84

ortega, roux, redux

I suck at roux lol


----------



## FinnGamer (May 30, 2013)

14.61	9.97	1:19.32	1:43.90
FreeFOP, LBL Reduction


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 30, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> @Tyjet66:Why not learn Yau?


Because I'm working on learning full OLL first, and then I want to move to learning Ortega. Yau is far from my list of things to do as I don't have a good 4x4 either.




ellwd said:


> Could reduce and then do different 3x3 phase maybe??


That's an idea I could roll with.


----------



## Kirjava (May 30, 2013)

1:11.51 avg12

1:03.18 single

Ortega, CFOP, CF3L


----------



## CubezUBR (May 30, 2013)

2:37.34
ortega, LBL, yau
(i sux at 4x4)
(2:06 was all 4x4)


----------



## Robert-Y (May 30, 2013)

1:01

Ortega, Roux, Standard reduction.

Although I don't really like the idea of people using standard reduction as opposed to yau and vice versa...


----------



## Username (May 30, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> 1:01
> 
> Ortega, Roux, Standard reduction.
> 
> Although I don't really like the idea of people using standard reduction as opposed to yau and vice versa...



Why?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 30, 2013)

Username said:


> Why?



Because they're very similar. It's like replacing CFOP with CFCE


----------



## antoineccantin (May 30, 2013)

1:05.10 with DP on the 4x4

LBL:
11 (really lucky)

LBL:
3

Redux: 51


----------



## stevecho816 (May 30, 2013)

1:02.10 DP!

Beginner's method - 12
LBL - 3
Redux - 47


----------



## XTowncuber (May 30, 2013)

1:25.53 
roux, ortega, redux


----------



## angham (May 30, 2013)

1:32.20
Ortega, zz, oblbl
~5, ~17, ~1:10
Mains are cll, cfop, yau


----------



## uberCuber (May 31, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Because they're very similar. It's like replacing CFOP with CFCE



I somewhat disagree with this. For quite awhile, I averaged very low 40's with Yau but could not for the life of me get a sub-50 single with standard reduction.


----------



## Robert-Y (May 31, 2013)

58.20

Ortega, Roux, K4

EDIT: 56.36 woohoo (same methods)


----------



## ottozing (May 31, 2013)

1:19.072

3x3 Roux, 4x4 K4 (Dan Cohen variant), 2x2 Ortega.


----------



## Kirjava (May 31, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> 58.20
> 
> Ortega, Roux, K4
> 
> EDIT: 56.36 woohoo (same methods)



mad skills


----------



## Robert-Y (May 31, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Because they're very similar. It's like replacing CFOP with CFCE



Yes, also if we decide to call yau and standard reduction the same method, then it makes it even harder for people to beat me at this challenge


----------



## Bhargav777 (May 31, 2013)

1:34.06
Lbl + CFZ (wanted to do cfce but got a zbll i knew ) + redux. 
4 + 11 + 1:20 (pp) . tried a couple of times after that, could barely manage sub 1:45, i suck at redux.


----------



## SirWaffle (May 31, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> 58.20
> 
> Ortega, Roux, K4
> 
> EDIT: 56.36 woohoo (same methods)



Wow, what is your average with just k4?


----------



## Robert-Y (May 31, 2013)

It's about 45 seconds or just under I think

EDIT: Just a quick average of 12: 38.53, 42.76, 44.27, (37.74), 44.07, 40.98, (49.96), 44.65, 45.60, 47.50, 41.18, 46.49 => 43.60


----------



## SirWaffle (May 31, 2013)

I just added rankings to the original post. If anyone noticed I missed someone please let me know. Also any is welcomed to try and beat there current best time

edit: just to reply to Robert:

Damn that is fast.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 31, 2013)

kewl.
New best time
1:08.46

Same methods again, so Ortega/ZZ/Yau


----------



## PianoCube (May 31, 2013)

3:23.60
LBL/8355/Redux

I suck so bad.

2nd try:
2:53.32
LBL/ZZ/Redux

Much better but still bad.

Normal methods: Ortega/CFOP/Yau


----------



## TMOY (May 31, 2013)

With OrtegaCFOP/redux: 3:06.61 on third attempt. I suck at these slow methods


----------



## Yuxuibbs (May 31, 2013)

Does "lazy roux" count as a method? (F2B then solve cross then OLL/PLL)
I'll do relay later when I actually have my cubes.


----------



## Username (May 31, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> Does "lazy roux" count as a method? (F2B then solve cross then OLL/PLL)
> I'll do relay later when I actually have my cubes.



It's called RouFOP


----------



## Hays (May 31, 2013)

1:01.59
LBL, LBL, Yau


----------



## BoBoGuy (May 31, 2013)

1:28.98
LBL, Petrus, Redux


----------



## Robert-Y (May 31, 2013)

SirWaffle: Can you add the methods used in the list please?


----------



## SirWaffle (May 31, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> SirWaffle: Can you add the methods used in the list please?



Sure!


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jun 1, 2013)

1:43.88

LBL, lazy roux, redux

normal methods: ortega, CFOP, yau


----------



## BoBoGuy (Jun 1, 2013)

1:18.69
SS, Petrus, Redux
(main methods are CLL, CFOP, Yau)


----------



## emolover (Jun 1, 2013)

Roux, LBL, Redux
24.02, 2.65, 1:02.17
Normally I use: CFOP, Ortega, Yau.
Total: 1:28.84


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 1, 2013)

Does anyone want me to start adding people's usual methods to the list?


----------



## BoBoGuy (Jun 1, 2013)

Me


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 1, 2013)

People that feel like they aren't going to try again or at least not for a while would you please add your main methods to your post that has your time.


----------



## BoBoGuy (Jun 1, 2013)

1:14.27
SS, ZZ, Redux
(again main are CLL, CFOP, Yau)
Used SS 2x2 and 3x3, LanLan 4x4
Main cubes are LanLan 2x2, Dayan 3x3, SS 4x4


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 1, 2013)

Umm lol
1:08.36
PB by 0.1, same again so Ortega, ZZ, Yau
These are like the same times I get with normal relay :| Weird...

Normal methods are CLL/CFOP/K4


----------



## stevecho816 (Jun 1, 2013)

Wat! I guess I'm good at my non main methods

55.94

LBL LBL Reduction

normal methods: CLL, CFOP, Yau


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 1, 2013)

I wonder how long it will be until Robert comes and beats you Jk But really nice job!


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 3, 2013)

Er wat...

I'm not sure if this counts but 49.24

Intended methods: Ortega, Roux, Standard Reduction.

What happened:

2: Face, OCLL, PBL skip
3: Roux blocks, DF+DB skip, CMLL, 3 edge cycle to finish.
4: Nothing special.

Normal methods are: CLL, CFOP, Yau.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 3, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> stuff



Uh, I really am not sure if it should be counted. I am going to have to think on that. If anyone has an opinion on whether or not it should counted I'd love to hear it.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 3, 2013)

Actually, I was just thinking: The chances of a PBL skip for 2x2x2 is 1/36, so I guess it's nothing special... (Twice as likely as a PLL skip on 3x3x3). As for the 3x3x3 solve, it's still quite different from a regular CFOP solve, in fact none of the steps are the same.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 3, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> Uh, I really am not sure if it should be counted. I am going to have to think on that. If anyone has an opinion on whether or not it should counted I'd love to hear it.



Of course it should be, he used a different method to normal.

If you're gonna start complaining that he did something too similar, you're gonna have to stop people doing redux instead of yau.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 3, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> Uh, I really am not sure if it should be counted. I am going to have to think on that. If anyone has an opinion on whether or not it should counted I'd love to hear it.



I would say that its fine. PBL skips are relatively common in Ortega, and its still intended to be an Ortega solve. For the roux solve, again its still a valid way of doing roux. I know that most roux users would continue in this way if they skipped DF,DB since there's no point destroying solved pieces so that you can do the steps in order, that's like taking a pair out because you got an Xcross.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 3, 2013)

Alright I will count it.


----------



## Iggy (Jun 3, 2013)

1:35.52 first try.

2x2 - LBL
3x3 - Roux
4x4 - Redux


----------



## CHJ (Jun 3, 2013)

1:45.47

2x2 - LBL (normal CLL)
3x3 - ZZ (normal CFOP)
4x4 - yau (normal redux)


----------

